# Konfigurierbarer Switch



## Krumnix (15 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem industrie-fähigen Switch, der konfigurierbar ist.

Folgende Anforderungen sollte er erfüllen:
-Temp: 0-40°C
-6-8 Ports 10/100 MBit ggf auch 1000MBit
-Freigabe der Ports einstellbar, also wenn ein Port nicht benutzt wird, soll der abschaltbar sein.
-Freigabe, welcher Port an welchen Port was senden darf, wenn er was senden will. Also sowas wie, das Port 1 nur Anfragen von Port 3 erhält, wenn dieser was an ihn senden will. Alle anderen Ports "sehen" den Teilnehmer an Port 1 nicht
-Kosten sollten unter 1000€ bleiben

Danke


----------



## Deltal (15 Juli 2010)

Da brauchste einen Layer-3 Switch/Router 

Google spuckt da schon was aus..


----------



## Krumnix (15 Juli 2010)

Naja, ich möchte es gerne so haben, das ich die Ports halt frei gebe, die
nicht über das Auslesen einer Protkolls dann entscheiden, sondern Hardwarmäßig
schon das ganze beschränkt ist. 

Das Problem ist dabei, das die Anlage ins Ausland muss und wenn VorOrt
mal ein Gerät defekt ist und wir ein Ersatzteil liefern, dann muss der Switch
auch neu Konfiguriert werden, damit er die neue Mac-Adresse wieder richtig
weiter leitet oder ich muss dann die Mac-Adresse des Ersatzgerätes versuchen
zu manipulieren, das sie der alten entspricht.

Es wäre also besser, wenn man sagen könnte Port 1 empfängt nur von
Port 3 was. Port 3 kann sich aber mit allen unterhalten.


----------



## vierlagig (15 Juli 2010)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Es wäre also besser, wenn man sagen könnte Port 1 empfängt nur von
> Port 3 was. Port 3 kann sich aber mit allen unterhalten.



stichwort: VLAN
basisprodukt: HP ProCurve 2510
http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/at/de/sm/WF05a/12883-12883-3445275-427605-427605-3356807.html


----------



## Krumnix (15 Juli 2010)

Zu groß, nicht für Hutschiene und keine 24V 

Aber ich hab jetzt den hier gefunden:
http://www.elektro4000.de/Neue-Artikel/Installationsmaterial-Kommunikat/Netzwerk-Switch/Phoenix-Contact-Ethernet-Lean-Managed-Swit-FL-SWITCH-LM-8TX::196269.html

Danke


----------



## vierlagig (15 Juli 2010)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Zu groß, nicht für Hutschiene und keine 24V



stand nicht in deiner anforderung :twisted:

http://www.e-catalog.beldensolution...854-77828-82287/de/RS20-0400T1T1SDAEHH05.0./0

wäre mein vorschlag, bei dem anderen bin ich mir anhand des datenblattes nicht sicher ob er deinen anforderungen genügt


----------

